# Puppy Pics



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I took more pics today because I was noticing changes in him.

He is the size of my hand
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y272/sass...05/68e258de.jpg

Check out the hair on the back of his legs and between pads
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y272/sass...05/bd8ff435.jpg

The inside of his lip is geting pigment
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y272/sass...%2005/pup12.jpg

more on next post


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

His hair around his neck and chest is getting long
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y272/sass...%2005/pup13.jpg

Fat rolls on legs
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y272/sass...%2005/pup14.jpg

Hairy back he will have a nice coat
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y272/sass...%2005/pup15.jpg


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I just love him!!!!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I think he is just the sweetest


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awwwwww!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

If you look close you can see spots on his nose
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y272/sass...%2005/pup16.jpg

at 14oz hes not a little guy any more
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y272/sass...%2005/pup17.jpg

I just love seeing pictures of babies as they grow and mature. I swear they change everyday. I thought yall would enjoy the growth process.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jul 13 2005, 08:27 PM
> *Awwwwww!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81111*


[/QUOTE]
I did the links because I didnt want to take up peoples time with long loading times for dail up


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

what a little butter ball! how cute


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww! I'm in love


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Keep them coming. This is just too cute.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

He is soo adorable!! I cant wait to see him when hes all grown up!!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh how cute! A baby is always a cute one.


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

Goodness what a cutie!







And he just looks so comfy and content (is that that sleepiness?)


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

What a cute little baby boy







Looks like you can do anything with him at all and he sleeps right on through...how often does he wake ...including crying to be petted while he eats









Susan


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

He is so adorable. Have you decided on a name yet? How about Porkie?







Just kidding. Both of my skin babies were rather large. My daughter was 10' 6" and my son was 9' 7" so I am partial to larger babies.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

OMG he is a little angel! Love the pics... keep them comming!











































































Judi


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

cute~!! i haven't been here in awhile. did prissy have only one puppy?


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

what a cutie!! i just love seeing his pics!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg...







thats it! I wanna adopt him!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Jul 14 2005, 09:08 AM
> *What a cute little baby boy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
there will be nights he never crys and other nights he wakes up and crys for no reason I just give him love and he will stop. Its not to bad he gets better about crying as he gets older. I have had restless nights when he was smaller he is in my bedroom so I cant escape. He is a doll.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Jul 14 2005, 11:42 AM
> *cute~!! i haven't been here in awhile. did prissy have only one puppy?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81299*


[/QUOTE]
I could have sworn she would have 3. She delievered two a boy and a girl the girl died two days later. She had water on the brain and a few other problems. We tried the best we could but her body would absorbe the food she was sooo dehyrdated all the time. I thought there was a 3rd pup retained but it turned out I was just a worry wart as usual. I was sad it was just one and a boy but now I wouldnt have it any other way he has stolen my heart. Prissy is doing great and he is better than healthy and that is all that matters in the end.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Jul 14 2005, 09:15 AM
> *He is so adorable.  Have you decided on a name yet?  How about Porkie?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm still playing around with names we normally try not to name the babies we color code them. Since there is just one I didnt have to do that. I just cant think of anything good enough for him. I cant wait until his eyes open it wont be to long from now his ears are already starting.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

He is gorgeous and growing well too, he looks very content.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

He's adorable...keep the pictures coming!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Absolutely PRECIOUS!!!! Thanks soo much for taking the time to share.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I love the pictures. He is sooo cute. Please keep them coming.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830+Jul 14 2005, 01:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could have sworn she would have 3. She delievered two a boy and a girl the girl died two days later. She had water on the brain and a few other problems. We tried the best we could but her body would absorbe the food she was sooo dehyrdated all the time. I thought there was a 3rd pup retained but it turned out I was just a worry wart as usual. I was sad it was just one and a boy but now I wouldnt have it any other way he has stolen my heart. Prissy is doing great and he is better than healthy and that is all that matters in the end.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81382
[/B][/QUOTE]








i'm so sorry to hear about the little girl. are you planning on keeping this pup?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I just looked at those cute pictures again. Are you sure HE'S not pregnant? Maybe he's the reason why you thought you had 3 newborns. So how old is the butterball? Is he active at all? He can't even open his eyes yet huh? He is so precious I wish I could craddle him in my arms. I can't believe he's the size of your hand. Noriko was a smaller than that at 9 wks.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jul 14 2005, 10:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]








i'm so sorry to hear about the little girl. are you planning on keeping this pup?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81522
[/B][/QUOTE]
even though I'm very attached I'm still planning on giving him to the therapy org if he passes the test. We Will see.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jul 15 2005, 02:10 AM
> *I just looked at those cute pictures again.  Are you sure HE'S not pregnant?  Maybe he's the reason why you thought you had 3 newborns.  So how old is the butterball?  Is he active at all?  He can't even open his eyes yet huh?  He is so precious I wish I could craddle him in my arms.  I can't believe he's the size of your hand.  Noriko was a smaller than that at 9 wks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81587*


[/QUOTE]
I know Prissy has never had a pup this big. Since he was born after midnight I guess his birthday was July 2nd making him 2 weeks old tomorrow. He is very active he lifts his head really good and he crawls he would get around better if he wasnt so fat or if his legs where longer.







Prissys past pups ranged from 3 to 7 lbs. Who knows how big he will be but I still love him.


----------

